

Ask HN:How to protect myself? - baby

I have all my sensitive informations on Gmail, Facebook and Dropbox. What if someone steals everything? How should I prevent that?<p>I feel like this is becoming more and more a sensible issue
======
gradschool
The simplest solution would be to run your own email server, quit facebook,
and encrypt your files locally before uploading them to any remote storage
provider.

